# LSL sleeper rebook



## DLP (Jun 5, 2019)

Im booked on the LSL Boston to Chicago in Nov. and now theres a BOGO promotion— can I rebook without penalty? It doesnt seem likely but im just checking here. Thanks!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 5, 2019)

The BOGO sleeper promotion is something new, so likely no one here has any experience. I would call Amtrak and see what they say.


----------



## dande (Jun 5, 2019)

Just called and thought they could re-price my reservation with the new BOGO promo and was told that I would have to cancel (big penalty) and re-book

Does that sound right? I was under the impression that if there were to be any price drops between the time we booked and the time we left that the ticket just gets repriced.


----------



## dande (Jun 5, 2019)

I just started a thread same topic. I was just told by Amtrak that my already booked room would have to be cancelled and then I would re-book to get the BOGO. Would have to pay a penalty that was much more than the price difference.

I thought that if your price went down that they could just re-price your booking don't know if I should call and try again. I'm not familiar with train travel


----------



## pennyk (Jun 5, 2019)

dande said:


> I just started a thread same topic. I was just told by Amtrak that my already booked room would have to be cancelled and then I would re-book to get the BOGO. Would have to pay a penalty that was much more than the price difference.
> 
> I thought that if your price went down that they could just re-price your booking don't know if I should call and try again. I'm not familiar with train travel



Your 2 threads were merged into the original thread since both threads pertain to the same topic.


----------



## dande (Jun 5, 2019)

I wondered where my thread went to. That was fast. I will try calling one more time tomorrow and see if I get the same answer. I was under the impression that Amtrak was pretty good with price drops.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 5, 2019)

dande said:


> I wondered where my thread went to. That was fast. I will try calling one more time tomorrow and see if I get the same answer. I was under the impression that Amtrak was pretty good with price drops.



There is likely a difference between a price drop and modification of the reservation and changing the reservation completely to the promotion. Usually there is no penalty when one modified a reservation. However, there is a penalty when one cancels a reservation or "changes" (vs. modifies) the reservation.

I would call back and see if you get a different answer from a different agent, but my guess is that you would have to cancel and re-book.


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 5, 2019)

The key word here is 'MODIFY'. Tell the agent you want to modify your reservation. I would not be surprised if you told them to 'change' a reservation, they'd do a cancel & rebook. I've successfully modified a reservation to get a $200+ refund and all that was done was move me across the aisle from roomette #2 to #1. Just last week, I modified a reservation to move it back 31 days later, round trip including roomettes, no change in fare (I used Amsnag to find the same fare I had paid).

So, I'd give it a try 'modifying' your existing reservation to get a different roomette and, by the way, add a BOGO passenger. Note that you will likely have to pay some $$ if the price of the roomettes went up since you booked. If they went down, you'll get a voucher. Also, if they end up doing a cancel and rebook, the penalty for cancelling a roomette is a good chunk of change.

Plan B: Book an 'open sleeper' ticket and effectively pay the coach fare for the extra passenger.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 6, 2019)

I too seem to have bad luck booking tickets just before a sale is announced. The last time this happened I called and basically in order to take advantage of the sale, it would have resulted in a cancellation penalty and rebooking which would have cost even more. The BOGO deal sounds like it could work differently though, based on the replies in this thread.


----------



## PVD (Jun 6, 2019)

This is a bit different than a normal modify, since the reservation has already been made for the second passenger, and this is not an availability of a lower fare, it is a new promotion. It is not unusual for a business to restrict a promotion to make them unavailable on prior sales. If you modified to another roomette, and added a bogo, you would still be faced with the fact that you have already paid for the second passenger in the original reservation. How they treat that is an unknown.


----------



## dande (Jun 6, 2019)

I was going to try again early this morning but that BOGO price is no longer available on the dates and trains we have booked Oh well


----------

